# 1999 Nissan QUEST detailing - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This car is 11 years old...
QUEST's history:













































======================================
Polish: Menzerna 83Q 85RD and Festool 5000
Cleaner: Meguiar's D series
Protection: Gtechniq system C1 L1 G1 G3 C3 (Depend on customer's choice)
Tool: Makita, Festool, PC7424
======================================

Interior detailing:
After clean by Meguiar's APC, we apply Gtechniq L1

















50/50









Finish









































Wheel detailing:
before








after









before








after









Plastic detailing:
before








after









Paint polish:
























How to say.... very bad condition...

50/50









3 people work 16 hours!









Finished:

































































Another car detailing in this week:
*Mitsubishi Outlander*
http://www.autobling.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7582&extra=page=1

















*Honda CRV*
http://www.autobling.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7580&extra=page=1









*TOYOTA Altis*
http://www.autobling.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7578&extra=page=1









*Subaru Forester*
http://www.autobling.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7581&extra=page=1









*Lexus RX350*
http://www.autobling.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7583&extra=page=1









*M-Benz C220*
http://www.autobling.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7579&extra=page=1


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

top work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

-damon- said:


> top work:thumb::thumb:





WHIZZER said:


> Great work


Thanks! :driver:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

great work :thumb:

your workshop looks very nice too


----------

